

Enterprise Software is Dead   Long Live Enterprise Software - wandiscokatie
http://blogs.wandisco.com/2011/07/26/enterprise-software-is-dead-long-live-enterprise-software/

======
userulluipeste
Let's pay respects with silence! :)

